# Finally came in



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My new G21c


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Congrats!!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Hey Denny I thought you would tell me to seek help there bud.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Nah... You need at least another 20-30 guns before I start to worry about you :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Notice any difference with the comp?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Are you going to carry the G21? If so, what holster would you use? I've got the G20 (and love it) but haven't decided on what kind of holster to get. I've got the Glock Sport holster and really like it but would like to have another hip holster. I have carried the G20 but with it's size I really don't want to do an IWB.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

No it's not a carry type gun. To big and the comp will give you away. Hard to say if the comp makes a differance because I have not shot the 21 without one. I'm getting ready to order a new trigger for it from http://ghostblock.com/category/35_rocket/ Not sure which one to get thinking about the rocket 3.5 pound pull. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was always tempted to lower the trigger weight on the G26 I used to have, but never got around to it. My Glock 34 came w/ a 3.5 connector stock, so I never really kept up w/ which types of connectors weree better.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I hear the Ghost is pretty good.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SO, after having it a while... Any change of opinions about the gun?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I've been so busy moving I don't think I have a 100 through it yet. When I get the trigger pull done and get it out to the range I'll right a full report


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Spacegoggie and Charlie, you owe it to yourselves to take a long look at the holsters Ken L. Null makes. This is my G21 in Ken's UNS holster and yes, you can carry that monster under a T-shirt using the UNS. Regards and best, Richard


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm sure I will end up with one of those. I'm as much of a holster nut as I am a gun nut. I think I have 3 per gun. That's a great looking one. When I get good at shooting the 21 I may have to carry it at times. For some reason I shoot the g30 the best but took me awhile to get use to. Been buying ammo on sale at Dicks $8.49 a 50rd box of 45's. I'm up to 40 boxes and plan on shoot the hell out of the g21c once I get the ghost trigger system in. I might look next week for someone in the Tyler area to install it for me. Thanks for the pic of the holster. I've lost 30lbs and one of the reasons is to be able to carry better and not have my piece sticking in the love handle.


----------



## mikegun (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re Ny Reload*

I have the ny reload, except both glocks are facing to the right , strong side, ....


----------

